# Tőrövidülés változatai



## franknagy

A példám: csücsök.
Köznévként használva:
Lepedőt teregetünk a fregolira. Az asszony rám szól: "Csípd meg azt a csücsköt!" (Hogy bele ne essen a lepő a nedves kádba.)
Tulajdonnévként használva. A "Csücsök" egy megbízhatatlan kifőzde a környékünkön.
Azt mondtam rá: "Nem csípem a "Csücsököt." (Mert nem veszik fel a telefont, nem kapható minden, ami az étlapján van.)
Kérdésem:
Ti is kieső -ö- nélkül mondanátok a hasonló köznévből lett tulajdonneveket tárgyesetben?
Pattern: *?{ö|ü}?, ahol a ?-ek egy-egy rövid mássalhangzót jelölnek, a * pedig egy rövid szótagot.


----------



## francisgranada

A magam részéről igen. Vagyis ha valakit például _Csücsök _vagy _Tücsök _Bélának hívnak, akkor _Csücsököt _illetve _Tücsököt_. Azt hiszem, ez általános jelenség. Ha pl. valakinek a vezetékneve _Telek _(nem állítom, hogy van ilyen ...), akkor _Teleket_, viszont "vettem egy szép _telket"_.


----------



## tomtombp

Én is.


----------

